# Who can repair an electronique watch?



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello,

I was looking at an electronique watch on sale and the seller says that it need to be repaired as it sometimes stops. i am new to this technology and I wonder if it can be repaired by any watchmaker?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

panchoskywalker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking at an electronique watch on sale and the seller says that it need to be repaired as it sometimes stops. i am new to this technology and I wonder if it can be repaired by any watchmaker?
> 
> Thanks.


 everything can be repaired within reason, what kind of watch is it?


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

It's an edox diver electronique. I just can't imagine my watchmaker understanding that electronique circuit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

panchoskywalker said:


> It's an edox diver electronique. I just can't imagine my watchmaker understanding that electronique circuit.


 there is someone on the forum that specialises in electronic watches, i wont give his name as it is not down to me to volunteer his services, but he may step forward, it is late over here though so be patient :yes: [ nice watch though :biggrin: ]


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

yes, but, its a challenge to repair some things. this forum has many repair experts. Welcome Panchosky


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Best chap I have come across is called Paul, he can be contacted on: [email protected] Good luck.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

ndpadgett said:


> Best chap I have come across is called Paul, he can be contacted on: [email protected] Good luck.


 Yes, Paul's your man. What he doesn't know about electronic watches, is not worth knowing!

Very reasonable prices, too.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Yes, Paul's your man. What he doesn't know about electronic watches, is not worth knowing!
> 
> Very reasonable prices, too.


 I concur with my esteemed forum colleague there are one or two that are competent at getting them running pretty well but Paul will send your Watch back running at the correct specification for the movement.

He gets my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Click the red 'Electric Watches' banner at the top of this forum, and all your problems will be solved.....Oh....and welcome to the forum BTW...


----------

